# Inversor IGBT con PIC, acople entre PIC y los IGBT



## gonzalocg (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola, me vi en la necesidad hace poco de diseñar un inversor dado que el que usaba, bueno… exploto... 

Haciendo un inventario de los componentes que tenía disponibles, reuní dos transistores MG200Q2YS40, son dos transistores en el mismo encapsulado conectados para una configuración en puente H, dado que los extraje de un variador de frecuencia. La corriente que soportan es de 200A, pero yo solo requiero de 30A como máximo, voy a usar dos baterías en serie, consiguiendo 24V, y en base a estos datos, un máximo de 720W. Esta potencia satisface mis necesidades. Usare un transformador, el que tenía el inversor que usaba, el daño lo recibió en los MOSFET de potencia y en los circuitos de control, por lo que la reparación es imposible.

Investigue un montón sobre los transistores IGBT, pero la información que encontré es muy escueta en cuanto al control de estos transistores, así que me vi en la necesidad de experimentar basándome en la hoja de datos de los transistores. y apoyado en los resultados que obtuve de los experimentos, diseñe un circuito que adapta una señal TTL tal que la envían a los transistores IGBT según los requerimientos observados.

Encontré un diseño de un oscilador basado en un NE555 para generar las señales de conmutación, y aunque demostraban que funcionaba, no me fio ni un pelo del NE555 para esta aplicación, tuve una mala experiencia..., es por esto que decidí transigir y usar un PIC16F84A como oscilador, y dado que es mucho PIC para tan poca aplicación, decidí agregarle ciertas características que necesitaba en la aplicación del inversor. Como dije, el transformador lo rescate del otro inversor, pero este era de 48V, lo que hice fue dividir el secundario dos y compense agregando espiras de un alambre igual al original con el fin de compensar las diferencias en los secundarios. El método para el inversor es una simple conmutación entre los bobinados resultantes de la división, conectado el punto centro a los 24V.

Mi duda es si el circuito está bien, si tengo que agregarle alguna protección extra a los circuitos, etc.

El circuito es muy simple, dejo un RAR con todos los circuitos que he creado para esta aplicación, si tienen Proteus, úsenlo y carguen el programa en el PIC. Por cierto, no sé qué transformador usar en el Proteus para simular el que tengo, si me pudiesen orientar en este tema se los agradecería.
  Dentro del RAR hay un archivo llamado “Definiciones Inversor.docx”, este tiene las definiciones que hice para el diseño, no soy un buen redactor, pero espero que se entienda, léanlo si quieren saber cómo funciona completamente.

Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 1, 2014)

> Mi duda es si el circuito está bien, si tengo que agregarle alguna protección extra a los circuitos, etc.


yo no vi nada raro en tus esquemas.
lo que vi raro fue tu programa, no seria mejor que utilizaras un modulo timer para la conmutacion?
 y dale una revisada a la logica, como que hay una secuencia en que se queda dentro de una rutina parpadeando ambos pilotos.



> Por cierto, no sé qué transformador usar en el Proteus para simular el que tengo, si me pudiesen orientar en este tema se los agradecería.


buscalos en el catalogo en la categoría de inductores y sub-categoria transformadores o pon TRAN-2P2S, aunque normalmente proteus no simula bien esos componentes.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 1, 2014)

Yo intente verlo, pero como no tengo el soft pues ni modo, debes de pensar eso, NO todos usan tu "soft" asi que muchos no lo vieron (me incluyo) por no tener el soft y porque no lo instalaran solo para ver tu circuito, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 1, 2014)

Gracias papirin por tus respuestas, respecto a tu duda, los dos LED parpadean cuando el voltaje de la batería baja demasiado y el inversor se apaga automáticamente, el potenciómetro que tiene el circuito sirve para simular la baja de las baterías, en el circuito real este potenciómetro no está, los Zener en serie determinan el voltaje de apagado del inversor. Use un PIC, por lo que dije, tuve malas experiencias con los 555 en esta aplicación... pero solo fue una mala experiencia (el 555 exploto en mil pedazos por un transitorio del transformador). Aunque también lo hice porque me permite agregarle condiciones al circuito y otras funciones que no podría lograr con un oscilador simple, además, la estabilidad en frecuencia de un PIC es directamente proporcional a la estabilidad de su oscilador, y dado que usare un cristal, la estabilidad será excelente. por cierto, los condensadores de 25nF en la salida son para simular la capacitancia de la puerta del IGBT.
Usar el modulo Timer del pic parece una buena idea, dado que es independiente de lo que el pic este haciendo, sin embargo, nunca lo he usado, asi que no se como configurarlo...

Se me olvido considerar a los que no tienen el Proteus, aquí dejo imágenes con los diagramas.
(no se como colocarlas aqui en orden, asi que estan adjuntas)

 Primera etapa: oscilador y control
    Segunda etapa: acoplamiento IGBT y PIC
    Tercera etapa: IGBT y transformador de salida


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 1, 2014)

Yo usaría un ic  IR2153 y me ahorraría tanto circuito.


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 1, 2014)

usar ese integrado seria ideal, pero no lo puedo conseguir en mi ciudad, anque puedo encargarlo, pero esperar dos meces es mucho para mi... pero en fin, funcionara?, hasta ahora me han dicho que si, pero necesito mas respuestas...
ademas, usar transistores me da mas confianza..


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 3, 2014)

hola de nuevo, me he estado craneando respecto al uso de los  transistores IGBT, estos cuando estan saturados tienen un voltaje  apreciable entre el colector y el emisor, por tanto su eficiencia  energetica es muy baja, aun cuando la corriente que pasa por ellos sea  poca. es por esto que he decido reemplazar los IGBT por MOSFET, tengo  unos IRFP250, quiero usar dos por rama, reemplazando directamente a los  transistores IGBT. 
dada las caracterisiticas de entrada del IGBT, es  posible reemplazar directamente los transistores sin cambios en los  circuitos de adaptacion...
espero sus opiniones...


----------



## gonzalocg (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,  construido el inversor, funciona perfectamente, pero, aconsejado por mis profesores, le incluí la técnica SPWM. Lo que hice fue simular el circuito generador de la señal SPWM y obtener así un gráfico de tiempos preciso. Luego medí los tiempos entre cambios y los programe en el PIC. En fin, el sistema funciona tal como se diseñó. Durante las pruebas del circuito tuve problemas con el regulador 7812 que usaba para alimentar el adaptador, concretamente debido a los transitorios que provocaban estos mismos en el 7812, lo que acareaba la destrucción del regulador. Perdí así dos reguladores, por lo que decidí implementar uno con Zener y un transistor de potencia y funciono sin problemas, también agregue un par de condensadores en la salida de ese transistor para suprimir un poco los transitorios. Dejo aquí el proyecto completo, con los cálculos de tiempo y programa del PIC y demás circuitos que use, aunque el regulador con Zener no está incluido, su diseño es muy simple.


  Los MOSFET pueden ser reemplazados directamente por transistores IGBT, pero en ese caso, el inversor sería más ineficiente dado el voltaje de saturación del IGBT, por lo que es más adecuado para ser usado en un inversor de 48V CC a 220V AC. Esto es solo por la eficiencia energética.

Espero que le sirva a alguien más. Gracias por su ayuda en este proyecto.


----------



## jose111 (Ago 7, 2015)

hola como esta me puedes mandar los archivo com regulador corregido gracias


----------



## jose111 (Ago 18, 2015)

yo quiero que me trabaje 60 hz  120v    o como le pongo dos potenciómetro para el voltaje e salida otro para la frecuencia hz 60



hola como estan no me funciona bien inversor me podrían pasar el que  tienes  yo lo quiero a 60hz 120v y el programa e compilar el micro



			
				jose111 dijo:
			
		

> yo quiero que me trabaje 60 hz  120v    o como le pongo dos potenciómetro para el voltaje e salida otro para la frecuencia hz 60
> 
> 
> 
> hola como estan no me funciona bien inversor me podrían pasar el que  tienes  yo lo quiero a 60hz 120v y el programa e compilar el micro



hola como esta no me funciona bien inversor me podría pasar el que tu tienes  yo lo quiero a 60hz 120v y el programa e compilar el micro


----------

